# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Nereden çıktı bu sınır polisi?

## bozok

*Jandarmayı da kaldıracaklar!*


*Arslan Bulut*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*10.1.2010*





Akşam’dan Barkın şık’ın haberine göre Türkiye’nin sınır güvenliği, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden alınarak İçişleri Bakanlığı’na veriliyor. Haberi ilk kez 24 Kasım 2008’de Yeniçağ gazetesi *‘üılgın Dönüşüm’* başlığıyla gündeme getirmişti. Yapılacak uygulama ile yıllardır asker tarafından yürütülen *“sınır güvenliği”* görevi,* İçişleri Bakanlığı’na bağlı* özel eğitimli sivil personelden oluşacak yeni bir teşkilata devredilecek. AB uyum kapsamında yapılacak yasa değişikliğinin ardından, asker, sınır güvenliğinden çekilecek ve yerine profesyonel personelden kurulu sivil kolluk gücü geçecek. 

Askerin “*sınır güvenliği”* görevinden çekilmesi kademeli olarak gerçekleşecek. Yeni teşkilat ilk etapta 50 bin personelden oluşacak. 

Yeni sivil kolluk gücü, askerin kullandığı ağır harp silahları ile donatılacak. 

Silah Kanunu’nda değişiklik öngören düzenlemede, sınır güvenliği için kurulacak yeni sivil kolluk gücünün ağır silahlar alabilmesine imkan tanıyacak açık kapı bırakıldı. 

Türkiye’nin sınır güvenliğini sağlayan askeri birlikler arasında en dikkat çekici konuma sahip Van Jandarma Asayiş Kolordu Komutanlığı’nın kaldırılması da gündeme geldi. 

***

*Peki nereden çıktı bu sınır polisi?* 

2006 yılında Soros’un Türkiye ayağı olan Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nün finansmanı ile TESEV ile Cenevre’de kurulu ve kısa adı *DCAF* olan *“Silahlı Kuvvetlerin Demokratik Denetimi Merkezi”*, *“Güvenlik Sektörü ve Demokratik Gözetim”* başlığı altında bir *Türkiye Almanağı* yayınladı! 

Kitapta TESEV’in yazarlarından bazıları, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu ve Milli Güvenlik Genel Sekreterliği’ni, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nı tamamen çözmeye yönelik AB dayatmalarının savunuculuğunu üstleniyordu. 

TESEV yazarları, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden itaat kültürünü kaldırmayı, Jandarmayı lağvetmeyi, sınırların korunmasını TSK, Jandarma ve polisin elinden almayı savunuyordu! 

TESEV’in *“Güvenlik sektörü”* raporunda Lale Sarıibrahimoğlu, _“Türkiye’nin AB kriterlerine uyumu amacıyla İçişleri Bakanlığı ile AB arasında bir dizi proje üzerinde çalışma başlatılmıştır”_ dedikten sonra _“Bu çalışmaların odağında, Türkiye’nin iç güvenlik politikalarının siyasi otorite tarafından hazırlanarak saydamlaştırılması ve iç güvenlikte JGK, SGK ve Polis üçlüsünden oluşan farklı yapılanmaların yerine tamamıyla sivillerden oluşacak profesyonel bir sivil Sınır Polis Teşkilatının kurulması bulunmaktadır”_ hatırlatmasında bulunuyordu: 

_* “AB’nin adalet, özgürlük ve güvenlik politikalarına ilişkin yol haritası niteliğindeki Schengen müktesebatı, AB üyesi ülkeler arasında iç sınırların kontrolünün kaldırılmasını amaçlamaktadır. Dolayısıyla, aday ülkelerin de ulusal düzenlemelerini bu politikalarla uyumlu hale getirmeleri, entegre olmuş etkin bir yönetim kapasitesine kavuşmaları ve sınır kontrolleri için profesyonel, güvenilir ve etkin bir polis örgütü oluşturmaları gerekmektedir. Sınır Polis Teşkilatının Türkiye’nin AB’ye tam üyeliğine değin kurulması öngörülmektedir._ 

_* Buna yönelik olarak, ilk aşamada Jandarma ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının kara sınırlarını koruma görevini, Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı’nın da deniz sınırlarını koruma görevini sonlandırması gerekmektedir._ 

_* Dolayısıyla AB, oluşturulacak Sınır Polis Teşkilatı bünyesinde jandarmaya bir görev biçmemektedir.”_ 

Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, bu rapora tepki göstermişti. 

Büyükanıt’ın şimdi de sesi çıkıyor ama sadece Fenerbahçe için! 

Yani tepkisi göstermelikmiş; öyle anlaşılıyor! 

...

----------

